# Recommendations?



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi

I've always been a canon guy. I've owned 300D, 350D, then onwards to the mid-range 30D, 40D, 50D. I stopped there.

Recently though i've been wanting to get back into it all. I'm looking for a camera.

What would you recommend for:

- Under 1K with glass

- Under 2K with glass.

I would want to have the better build quality / larger camera than the entry level models. OH, and it has to be Canon..

Cheeers!


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I've bought quite a few cameras and lenses on eBay, and no problems so far. I tend to go for professional cameras, the model before the current one. I got a 1Ds mk III about three years ago for £800, and a 7D mk II about the same time for £700. I'm sure those prices will have come down a lot since then, but I'm happy with what I have and stopped looking.

I have bought a variety of L lenses for typically less than £500 each. Zooms, prime lenses and even tilt shift lenses - again no problems and a big discount off the new price.

You obviously do need to read between the lines in the advert, try to start a conversation with the vendor to get a measure of the person, and be prepared to wait - I must have walked away from several hundred offers.

Good luck


----------



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

Depends what you like to take images of.

I've never really done the middle ground with Canon as I started with a 750D and went to 5D Mark IV.

The 6D Mark II is nice for the price but that limits you on glass unless you want to do something like portrait, in which case you can get a really nice Sigma prime within the budget, or worst case slightly over. But the Sigma Art lenses are INCREDIBLE for the price.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

What do you think of the 7D? Is that old now?

I like to take pictures of landscape.

The plan is to also get into watch photography.


----------

